# Looking for a recipe for a 3 gallon batch



## Isaiah (Oct 29, 2010)

Any body have any ideas for a raspberry blueberry recipe for a 3 gallon batch


----------



## montydofbov (Nov 8, 2010)

I've noticed that it is very hard to find 3 gallon batch recipes for fruit wine in general, which is why i have a 1 gallon test kit and a 6 gallon kit as well.

good luck finding that perticular recipe! you may want to experiment with 1 gallon and create your own!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 8, 2010)

Check out the recipes section in this forum. You can always make the correct adjustments per vessel size. if you find a 1 gallon recipe - multiple it by 3. I always use 6 #'s of fruit per gallon.


----------



## montydofbov (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks 332! thats some good advice.....


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 8, 2010)

you can also convert a 5 or 6 gallon recipe

let,s say you want to convert a 5 gal batch

ingredient / 5= A

A X 3= a 3gallon recipe.

Always look at the instructions on the package for chemicals thaugh...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 8, 2010)

Remember that most fruit recipes need 5 to 6 pounds per gallon to be really good. You may use less but your wine may be thin. You only need 1 pak of yeast for a 1,3,5 or 6 gallon batch. If you can freeze your fruit first at least a few days then start your must.

Allow 24 hours for the pectic enzymes to start on the fruit then add your yeast. If you are looking for a 3 gallon batch you should really do a 4 gallon so you have extra to top off.

and yes there are many recipes on here, check out the recipe section but also search this forum. There is a lot of information contained within these threads, just do a little homework and learn.


----------

